# How To Check For PC Overheating ?



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

As The thread title says it all , how can i chk whether my PC is overheating or not ?

These days when i m working on my PC , after sum time ( 5-6 hrs ) , i get a BSOD stating Physical Dump Of Memory & PC hangs , but doesn't gets automatically shutdown , i have to perform a direct shutdown !

Now when i touch my RAM after that , they both seem to be quite high in temp. !

Cud this be due to overheating ?

Thnx & Regards,

BBThumbHealer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is a s/ware (but it only checks for Hard disk overheating) named as *HDDhealth* u can google it..

Secondly, is ur processor too gets heated up really badly ? Have u applied a good thermal paste b/w ur processor adn heatsink?

Thirdly, U can always open the cabinet's side doors (or flaps, watever u call it) so that fresh air goes into it DIRECTLY, coz this being a HOT Summer season, its better to use it this way.. (i do it that way, and im very satisfied with the results)

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 21, 2008)

^^same here, my pc also gets stand fans shared fresh air, its focussed half to me and half towards my pc


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 21, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Secondly, is ur processor too gets heated up really badly ? Have u applied a good thermal paste b/w ur processor adn heatsink?



My processor's temp. remains at 46 C and mobo temp. 41 C .... don't know if we call that overheating ? and i haven't applied a thermal paste , plz suggest one so that i can buy , plz mention its cost too...



> U can always open the cabinet's side doors (or flaps, watever u call it) so that fresh air goes into it DIRECTLY, coz this being a HOT Summer season, its better to use it this way..



will do it right now. ... ! 


any more suggestion from rest of members ?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> My processor's temp. remains at 46 C and mobo temp. 41 C .... don't know if we call that overheating ? and i haven't applied a thermal paste , plz suggest one so that i can buy , plz mention its cost too...



Your system is not overheating...at 46C is normal temp.
Intel's Prescott can reach 70C easily.
still try to run pc under 100% load for 2-3 hours and see it temp increases
and also check memory for defects.
*www.memtest.org/


btw, can say the exact error what you get under BSOD?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 21, 2008)

^ thnx gary .... will try for memtest ...

i get the error : Physical Dump Of Memory ... will try to put exact synopsis next time when i get BSOD



ax3 said:


> any software 2 check mb temparatures ?



u can chk for that in ur BIOS !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ 

It looks to me as if ur RAM thingy. pz test it on another PC and let us knw if that same Dump error is erupting...

THe THermal paste will cost u around Rs. 100 in any computer shop...


----------

